# Na Pali Coast, helicopter or boat?



## Teddie2 (Apr 10, 2009)

We had planned to explore the coast by boat as all I read said it was the only way to see all of it but then I just spoke with a friend who has been to Kauai twice and said the only way to really see it all is by helicopter. She said you miss all the waterfalls that are further in and by boat only see the mountains along the coast.  Any thoughts on this. I am sure the helicopter is more expensive and shorter that the boat ride which might allow more time to just enjoy the view.. anyone done either or both..


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't forget about hiking, either.

There are each unique and wonderful ways to see the island that complement each other.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Apr 10, 2009)

Just got back on Saturday and we did a boat cruise and plane ride on this trip. We had done the helicopter on our last trip. After doing all three, the helicopter was the absolute best IMHO. Unfortunatley it is the most expensive option but to me worth every penny. You will see the same sights from the plane and the helicopter but the helicopter is a much nicer ride.
We did the dinner cruise with Captain Andy's. The seas were rough and there were not enough areas on the catamaran for people to sit without getting soaked unless you wanted to sit in the cabin and not see much of anything. 
We saw whales from the helicopter, plane and catamaran, but as your friend said you see more waterfalls by helicopter. You also get great views of the canyon by helicopter.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Helicopter is the way to go*

Take the helicopter. I went with my family and it was absolutely fantastic. You really get to see inside that canyon in Kauai too. You get real close and are able to capture spots you will never see by boat. Also, there are peaks that look like steeples off the Na Pali coast from the top of them. 

You get to cover the entire island and see it from a different lens. We still talk about that helicopter trip four years later. 

I think you should do it if you can.


----------



## linsj (Apr 10, 2009)

Another vote for the helicopter. 

Depending on when you're there, a boat ride may not even be an option. The ocean was too rough for boat trips the whole time I was there a year ago in February.


----------



## 1950bing (Apr 10, 2009)

do the copter, it's great!


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 10, 2009)

If you can only do one, I'd also vote for helicopter. However, if you can swing it, do both a helicopter and a boat tour. They are completely different experiences. Like you said, the boat is much slower, the view of the Napali coast from sea level is stunning, and you get to see it for a longer time. You also stop for a swim and can enjoy the food and beverages. The helicopter ride shows you many more sights, including waterfalls and inland cliffs, but it is over very quickly. I've done both and would them again without hesitation. I've only been to KAuai in the summer so I can't comment on the rough seas at other times of the year. In the summer there has been no problem at all with waves. I haven't seen anyone get seasick on the couple of triips I've taken.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 10, 2009)

Please note there are two kinds of boats. There is a the catamaran which is slow and not that wet. Then are are the zodiac (rubber sided) boats. There are fast, bumpy and you'll get soaked over and over again. But they will do things like bring you into caves and very close to waterfalls. Very cool.

PS the whole trip isn't wet just very near the Napalli Coast were the waves are much bigger.


----------



## jlr10 (Apr 10, 2009)

If I could only do one I would do the copter.  I have done both and the helicopter will show you things you cannot see from a boat or hiking.  Our favorite was Jack Harter.

We also have done a cataman and the zodiac rafts.  Liked the catamaran.  The zodiac would be nice, but only in calmer months.  We did it in late September and the wave action made the ride so bumpy that my back hurt for months aferwards. Our favorite was Na Pali Catermarans.  they only operate May through September.

Any way you can see the Na Pali coast will be good.  Just make sure you choose at least one.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 10, 2009)

jlr10 said:


> If I could only do one I would do the copter.  I have done both and the helicopter will show you things you cannot see from a boat or hiking.  Our favorite was Jack Harter.
> 
> We also have done a cataman and the zodiac rafts.  Liked the catamaran.  The zodiac would be nice, but only in calmer months.  We did it in late September and the wave action made the ride so bumpy that my back hurt for months aferwards. Our favorite was Na Pali Catermarans.  they only operate May through September.
> 
> Any way you can see the Na Pali coast will be good.  Just make sure you choose at least one.



Hiking is completely free and spectacular.  Take a day and do the Nualolo-Cliff-'Awa'awapuhi loop.


----------



## jlr10 (Apr 11, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Hiking is completely free and spectacular.  Take a day and do the Nualolo-Cliff-'Awa'awapuhi loop.



I agree.  Kauai has the best hiking, which is why we reurn here on every trip.  We enjoyed the Awa'awapuhi part of this hike. But it is a *long* way back up the trail.  We did not do the cliff to Nualolo as the trail was closed.  We might not have done that portion anyway as it  is not for the faint hearted, or at least my faint heart  But hiking is definately an option, and highly recommended.  But if I had to choose boat or copter only I would still choose copter.


----------



## Teddie2 (Apr 11, 2009)

We love to hike and plan on doing a lot of hiking but my understanding about hiking there is you can only go so far and the recommendations in the book if one really wants to see the coast was to do the boat.  It was a friend of mine that suggested the copter... tough choice.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 11, 2009)

Teddie2 said:


> We love to hike and plan on doing a lot of hiking but my understanding about hiking there is you can only go so far and the recommendations in the book if one really wants to see the coast was to do the boat.  It was a friend of mine that suggested the copter... tough choice.



As I mentioned previously, helicopter, boat, and hike are all complementary.  Each of them gives experiences  and vistas that the other does not. The cliff loop trail I mentioned above is obviously not a coastline hike.  But it offers the best aerial views of the area - because you actually look *down* on the helicopters flying below you.  

For a coastline hike you can do the first leg of the Kalalau Trail, as far as the first river crossing at Hanakapi'ai stream.  Beyond that point you need a camping permit to continue on the trail.  

Most people turn around at that point, but if you get an early start you can take the side trip upriver to the spectacular Hanakapi'ai Falls.  Many heli tours skip this falls, but even if they do a fly by, it's much more impressive from the ground.









I make up a point of mentioning hiking because so many people seem to think only in terms of helicopter versus boat.


----------



## Kildahl (Apr 11, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> As I mentioned previously, helicopter, boat, and hike are all complementary.  Each of them gives experiences  and vistas that the other does not. The cliff loop trail I mentioned above is obviously not a coastline hike.  But it offers the best aerial views of the area - because you actually look *down* on the helicopters flying below you.
> 
> For a coastline hike you can do the first leg of the Kalalau Trail, as far as the first river crossing at Hanakapi'ai stream.  Beyond that point you need a camping permit to continue on the trail.
> 
> ...



_How_ early would you reccommend, Steve? If we left early and did the falls, what time should we expect to get back to our parked car?
I did a very short segment last time I was there ( to a lagoon area if I recall correctly) but saw enough that I wanted to go further next time, which, of course, is now! I also recall that my footware at that time was challenged, so I am thinking of taking my light hiking boots(high cut) { yes, that sound you hear is my wife and daughter groaning }. Overkill for only going to the falls and back?
In 2011, plan to get the camping permit and do the whole trail.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 11, 2009)

Kildahl said:


> _How_ early would you reccommend, Steve? If we left early and did the falls, what time should we expect to get back to our parked car?
> I did a very short segment last time I was there ( to a lagoon area if I recall correctly) but saw enough that I wanted to go further next time, which, of course, is now! I also recall that my footware at that time was challenged, so I am thinking of taking my light hiking boots(high cut) { yes, that sound you hear is my wife and daughter groaning }. Overkill for only going to the falls and back?
> In 2011, plan to get the camping permit and do the whole trail.



My daughter and I were on the trailhead at Ke'e beach at about 9 am, and we were back to our condo at Shearwater by 5 pm.

I certainly recommend hiking shoes.  Conditions on the Kalalau Trail can change greatly and quickly depending on the weather.  We had ideal conditions when my daughter and I did the hike; she had hiking sneakers and I wore cross-trainers.  But our first day at Shearwater DW and I were talking with a couple from Oregon who do backpacking in the Cascades and Sierra Nevada.  They said they had attempted the same hike several days earlier (about one week before DD and I were on the trail) and they turned back because of the difficult conditions (mud and general slipperiness).  There are some pretty steep grades on the trail and places where you are scaling some five- or six-foot tall rock and dirt faces.

One of the reasons why we had good hiking conditions was that a Kona weather pattern had settled in just after that other couple attempted their hike.  Kona weather means clear skies on the north shore and tropical heat and humidity.  When we did the hike the temperature when we started in the morning was close to 80 deg F, rising to about 90 during the day, and with humidity of about 80% or more. 

The sweat was pouring off of me.  I brought about a gallon of water with me, but I drank all of it by the time we reached the falls pictured above.  I was then battling heat stress and dehyrdation the entire return trip.  Every time we made a stream crossing I would lay down in the stream, fully submerged for about ten minutes to get my temperatures back down.  Finally, one time when the trail crossed an area with a small stream that looked as if was spring fed from not too far away I refilled my water bottles. 

I'm sure that we lost at least an hour of time because of those efforts on the way back.


----------



## Kildahl (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Steve. I recall the trail was muddy when we did it and my running shoes and white "gym" socks got  permanently stained in volcanic soil red.  Made a nice conversation piece when we got home.
Will make sure we have more water with us. Smart move to use the streams to cool off.

As someone on a different Hawaii thread said, enjoy the beauty but  realize it is not a theme park.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 11, 2009)

Kildahl said:


> Thanks for the info, Steve. I recall the trail was muddy when we did it and my running shoes and white "gym" socks got  permanently stained in volcanic soil red.  Made a nice conversation piece when we got home.
> Will make sure we have more water with us. Smart move to use the streams to cool off.
> 
> As someone on a different Hawaii thread said, enjoy the beauty but  realize it is not a theme park.



It's a given that any time you hike in Hawai'i anything you have on your person that isn't red will thenceforth be permanently stained red.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 22, 2009)

*Na Pali*

[Spam deleted and spammer banned. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 22, 2009)

Captain Sundown is a great option on a boat - you start right at the Na Pali coast. OR - here's a REALLY cool option. Fly on Birds of Paradise. Check out my pics! 

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22309539

On this pic trail you'll see my Na Pali pics via Captain Sundown http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22291343


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2009)

Please note that this questions was asked back in April, and a spammer brought it out of mothballs today.


----------



## danb (Jul 23, 2009)

*Napali Coast*

We are in Kauai now staying at the Bali Hai. tomorrow we are scheduled to do the coast using Capt. Subdown. we have to call tomorrow at 6:00am for a weather check. It's been windy and some rain in the north so today we went south to Lidgate. We have done the Napili from both ends on a Cat and also the Zodiac. I will let you know if we go and how it is. we might do the helocopter Friday if the weather is good.


----------



## Kenrabs (Jul 23, 2009)

We did Blue Hawaiian helo tour 2 weeks ago and after talking with an old timer at the resort he said thats the only way to get a good view of the coast. You can't get a good view from the boat, but the boats especially the smaller ones can get up into the cave areas so if money isn't an issue do both.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2009)

I have to disagree about not getting a good view of the coast from a boat - the views are outstanding!  Where the helicopter gets you is down in valleys and areas that are a bit inland.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 23, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I have to disagree about not getting a good view of the coast from a boat - the views are outstanding!  Where the helicopter gets you is down in valleys and areas that are a bit inland.



You can also get outstanding views from the trails on top.  And the trails are totally free of charge.


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 23, 2009)

*Na Pali Coast*



DeniseM said:


> I have to disagree about not getting a good view of the coast from a boat - the views are outstanding!  Where the helicopter gets you is down in valleys and areas that are a bit inland.



Can't say anything about the helicopter but did the North Shore Charter Explorer rafting half day trip yesterday and the views were spectacular. The captain (Gary) was very knowledgeable and humorous.  The ride back was at break neck speeds which added to the fun after the morning of wide vistas and snorkeling! The highlight was being able to get into the sea caves!  Awesome!  A helicopter can't do that!  

Was hoping to do the first leg of the Na Pali trail today but have been rained out . . .the lush growth has to come from some place so no complaints from me . . . unless the end isn't in sight!


----------



## Kenrabs (Jul 24, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I have to disagree about not getting a good view of the coast from a boat - the views are outstanding!  Where the helicopter gets you is down in valleys and areas that are a bit inland.


I'm not saying it's not a good view, but I prefer the ariel view by far over the side view from the boat. I would love to see the trail views, but the hike for my wife is out of the questions. If one is up to it the views from a good hike might be the best.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here are some views from the plane (Birds of Paradise) PS - you see me in a plane - but the photo was taken from another plane - the one my son was flying (with a pilot - not alone)


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 24, 2009)

I have never taken the boat tour.  I took the helicopter tour, and hiked the 2-mile leg of the kalalau trail.  The helicopter takes you down close to the waterfalls and valleys.  It gives you amazing views.  The downside is that photographs have to be taken through the glass, and might not be as good quality as they would be if you could get them from an overlook or from a boat.  Unfortunately, you will only be able to see the interior areas by air.  Neither the trails or the boat will allow you to see anything close to what you will see from the air.


----------

